# Watery eye



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I was doing my evening feedings and my Lamancha does eye was watering, almost like she was crying on that side. It was clear tears coming out. I have never seen this on my goats and was wondering if she needed treatment for allergies or eye infection. Her eyes are bright and normal color and no crusty stuff or colored discharge, just clear tears coming out the one eye. The weather here is in the low 30's at night and the mid 50's during the day, not sure if that can contribute to watery eyes.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

cold and wind can cause watery eyes, irritants from something getting inthem ect.....Grab her temp just to be sure nothing else is brewing but Since everything else looks good..I would just wash them and dry them and see how she does...


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you, I will go out and check her temp once I get the kiddos in the bed and rinse her eye out.


----------



## Howe_Farm (Oct 31, 2014)

Could be the start of pink eye. Look for the goat squinting. If you notice it remove the animal immediately. I had one start with pink eye then they all had it. That was a pain in the butt! I've also had some weep from a cold or allergies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you have LA200, just put a couple of drops in there for GP.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I have to agree with Toth on this. For some reason pink eye seems to be running rampant this year. While I don't agree with using antibiotic on every little thing....this is one time I think I'd do it, like Toth said....for GP.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I often get goats with watery eyes but no infection...if its just watery with no redness...or squinting...no cloudiness..I keep them clean and dry and watch..usually clears up..but if there seems to be infection starting then Yes..La 200 is a good one to use..


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry, been busy with the holidays coming up. Eva did not have a temp. I washed her eye out and kept a close eye on it and she was back to normal the next evening. She has not had any more watering eyes. :wahoo: I am glad I do not have to worry about it spreading through the rest of my goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

